# Slider hitches



## texatdurango (Feb 10, 2002)

Just starting out.....with a short bed and will need a slider hitch.

From what I can gather, Reese has what appears to be the best "manual" slider but the Pullrite Superglide seems to be the way to go with an "automatic" hands free version.  I can't find any prices online yet so don't know how to compare the two price wise.

Anyone use the Superglide who would care to share an opinion?  

Regards,


----------



## C Nash (Feb 10, 2002)

Slider hitches

You can go to http://www.pullrite.com/glide.html and find the list price .  Not worth the difference unless you will be using the slide often IMO.  Maybe someone that has the Pullrite can chip in. I would recommend a slider as a must if towing with short bed. I have the reese slide and had to use it one time when I was towing with a short bed. The manual is no problem to operate, pull the pin, lock trailer brake, pull tr forward, hitch slides back, lock and you are ready.  Lets don't take all the work out of setup.  Have fun

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------

